# Steam & Snow Leopard



## Lonely (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey, I just leaned that Steam no longer supports Snow Leopard and now I'd like to uninstall it and what Steam games I have on my computer. Which seems hard to do the latter as I can't open the client anymore. 

Is the uninstallation method the usual Mac one, or did Valve hide files elsewhere?

I can run Yosemite (the last one I remember that Mac bugged me about,) but I like Snow Leopard and this computer has enough problems going on that a new, more demanding OS is the last thing I want to add to the mix. So I'd prefer not to do that.

Once again, thanks.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Apple is boldly dragging everybody into the future kicking and screaming whether we like it or not. 
Just about all updated programs will no longer run on 10.6.8. Many, like Steam still support *Lion 10.7 *however. Rather then uninstall Steam, try updating to at least *Lion 10.7*. Very soon, that will no longer be supported either and if your Mac can't handle Yosemite or El Capitan, then it will soon be obsolete. 
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=5953-QTIO-1764


----------



## Lonely (Sep 22, 2008)

Honestly, as long as Firefox and Skype (the latter of which I haven't updated in ages for probability of ads,) keeps working, I honestly don't care. I'm just holding on for this thing to keep working till I can afford a new rig, which will probably be a PC again since there is barely any increase in storage from my 2007 Mackbook Pro to the 2015 I looked the specs up for last year. 

The battery and power supply are both Chinese knockoffs now and the keyboard is going. The P key and Control never work and various work when they feel like it. I have the virtual keyboard up to compensate. It's on it's last legs.

I think the only games I have on here that are steam are Proteus and Starbound, the latter of which never worked on Snow Leopard and now I'm sure never will. I'm a console gamer anyway.

So yeah, the question still stands, can I just drag Steam and it's games into the trashcan to delete, or is there something more complicated? Should I go make a thread at Steam and ask them?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

There are two areas that Steam reside on in a Mac, this tells you where they are and how to remove: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=3329-WUJN-5636
The latest version of Firefox to run on Snow Leopard 10.6.8 is *37.01*. Firefox is now up to *43.04.* Many sites require a modern browser to access them, and will ask you to update Firefox, which you can't.


> there is barely any increase in storage from my 2007 Mackbook Pro to the 2015


 You can upgrade to as large a HDD (storage) as you like on a Mac. Plus you can add external HDD's for even more storage.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Lonely said:


> which will probably be a PC again since there is barely any increase in storage from my 2007 Mackbook Pro to the 2015 I looked the specs up for last year.


There has been considerable increase in storage size since then. The difference is that in 2007 it was all regular Hard Drives, and now are SSDs. I don't think a 1TB drive was even an option back in 2007, as the base model Macbook Pro's came with 80GB.... Something that small isn't even an option these days.


----------

